

End of General Purpose Languages: Rubinius 3.0 and the Next 10M Programs - decentrality
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/rubinius-cynefin

======
decentrality
Seems like Ruby may have a fork in the road. @brixen has been unhappy with the
Ruby Language Design Process for a long time, and these thoughts seem to break
the camel's back on what Ruby itself can support ( socially and
philosophically mostly ) without forking the language and making Rubinius the
first Language Platform for a forked language.

